# Holster Issues



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

I dress business casual most of the time so when I started to carry my G26 I bought a Galco Skyops which was advertised as an ideal choice for business casual. I have several issues...

1. Because of it being leather, and a snug fit, when I draw the gun I often find I need to really tug at the gun to get it out. The fit is way too snug even after breaking it in. In a situation where I would actually need to defend myself this could be an issue where I would have to fight to present the weapon.

2. Since the leather collapses I find I need to undo my pants to reholster the weapon which is a major pain. Imagine practicing your draw and undoing your pants each and every time you need to reholster. 

I've been looking into the Crossbreed Supertuck as a replacement. Would this be a better choice to resolve my issues? 

Thanks.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I love my Crossbreed, as mentioned in other treads. Reholstering is not a problem.

Having to undo your britches to reholtser would bother me too.:smt082 Probably not too cool at the range either.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I use the SkyOps 4 days a week. It isn’t my favorite carry, I prefer to carry up front in the appendix area. I wear the Sky ops as I tuck my shirt in Mon-Thur. I have carried a G27, G23 and 4” Kimber, 4 ¼” colt 1911s. I have used this holster a LOT.

The difficulty in draw is being caused by one of three things.
The holster is not adequately broken in. Easy to determine, can you easily draw the gun when not wearing the holster? If yes, you are good to go. If you can’t, it needs more break in.
Belt tension:. An IWB is a balance of tight enough to hold up the trousers and loose enough to get the gun out. Loosen your belt by a couple notches. Are you able to draw? If yes, find the happy medium between to tight and pants around ankle. Are you wearing a gun belt?
Draw angle: This is the third and hardest one. If it isn’t one of the first two, it is this one. Your draw stroke needs to match the cant of the holster. If you pull against the angle, then the gun may bind in the holster. Slow practice with the proper draw stroke until you match the angle will help.

There is nothing to be done about the collapse of the mouth. It is a common occurrence for an IWB without re-enforced mouth. Practice with a different holster and transition to this one for wear. With the exception of location, a four count draw is the same regardless of the holster. A Hackthorn rip is consistent weather the shirt is tucked or not.


----------



## Loupgarou (Oct 7, 2009)

For IWB I prefer kydex (I use a CTAC Infidel for my G30, for example). The leather holsters that I've tried for this purpose tend to collapse and make it more difficult to reholster the gun. OWB leather, not so much.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've not used that one so I had to go hunt a pic. It appears to not have a tensioner on it so it would guess that the break in is a lot more important in it's performance. Maybe some more time will work it out.

I use a Bianchi 810 IWB (Link) And have not had any of the problems you are talking about. THey are not too expensive and it's worked almost daily for a couple years.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

precisioncg said:


> I've been looking into the Crossbreed Supertuck as a replacement. Would this be a better choice to resolve my issues? Thanks.


I have 2 Crossbreed Supertuck holsters, one for my XD45C and one for my RAMI 2075. Without a doubt the most comfortable IWB that I have used. I have tried the Skyops, summer comfort, and one from Concealco. None of the all leather holsters were as comfortable nor as easy to draw from and reholster as the Crossbreeds. The Crossbreed seem to distribute the weight of the hand gun much better and the holster doesn't collapse when the gun is out of it. Just my .02. :smt033


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

Your holster must have a reinforced mouth or do not buy it!

If you can wait or maybe find it on a for sale forum:

This forums is for the Glock holsters and accessories:

http://glocktalk.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=41

Milt Sparks VII is top of the line:

http://miltsparks.com/

Kramer holsters IWM#3 are very good:

http://www.kramerleather.com/productDetail.cfm?productID=6&categoryID=23


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Sonny Boy said:


> Your holster must have a reinforced mouth or do not buy it!


I wear a non reinforced mouth holster 7 days a week 12 - 16 hours a day. I am quite frankly not concerned with the need to conviently or quickly holster my gun. Its an inconvienance, but I seldom take it out during the course of the day.

If a holster carries well and conceals well on you, its a good choice.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Bill*;
I respectfully disagree.
I can think of a whole lot of real-world scenarios in which I would like to be able to do a no-look, one-hand reholster.
But that's just me...


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll put another vote in for the Super Tuck. It is comfortable and adjustable for depth of ride and cant and should solve all of the problems you discribed.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Bill*;
> I respectfully disagree.
> I can think of a whole lot of real-world scenarios in which I would like to be able to do a no-look, one-hand reholster.
> But that's just me...


I agree.

I actually encountered a scenario in which I was not able to put the gun away and it ended up as an unfortunate thing. 
Unfortunate being my sites centered on the chest of a drunk driver confronting me due to road rage.

My comment was based on the absolute statement of carry without re-enforced mouth.
there are no absolutes in the carry of a gun. What works for you may not work for another.

I am a reasonable thinking person open to changing my mind/opinion. I have had a fair amount of training with a gun. 
Even with this incident in my past, I still carry without re-enforced mouth. It isn't that you may need to put the gun away, you may very well have that need. I compromise on the side of accessibility versus my dress.

Carrying a gun is about compromise. I would prefer to have a 12 gauge in my hands when needed. but it is cumbersome and hard to conceal. I Compromise by carrying a 1911. 
I would prefer to have a neutral cant belt holster such as an Avenger in the event of needing to draw. It is harder to conceal, I compromise by going with the IWB.
I prefer a Royal Guard/Summer comfort/N3 type holster for IWB, but I need to tuck a shirt in due to dress code, this leaves me with off body, ankle, or the holster I use, the SkyOps.

This long winded bluster is meant to say, do what works for you. Understand that anyone that speaks in absolutes ("9mm sucks" "must have tritium sights" "striker fired is the only way to go") is stating a preference and not necessarily what will work for you. Do what it takes to have the gun at hand in the time of need.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Bill*;
Good point, well made.
I agree.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

One more opinion FWIW.

I don't have to tuck in my shirt so my normal mode is Galco Summer Comfort or N3 (N3 is still a bit tight) on a great Galco belt set moderately tight with Perry Suspenders holding up what a moderately tight belt doesn't.

I wear a T shirt under and cover shirt or jacket over if trying to conceal.

The Summer Comfort and N3 stay open enough that I do not have any problem reholstering. The SC which is well broken in is what I use for our local IPSC shoots and I can draw as fast with it as with a Bladetech DOH Kydex unit.

If I had trouble reholstering the RO's would have kicked me off the range a long time back.

tumbleweed


----------

